# Crank, good fuel pressure. No Spark, no start



## Fecundity (Jun 27, 2004)

I've got a 1990 AT stanza with 187k, more than likely federal emissions. It's got an intermittent crank, no spark, no start condition, I recently replaced the coil, assuming it was starting to go south after the car cut out on the highway. Drove the car the next day, parked it, crank no spark. My main question is..... Is there a seperate ignition module, or is the ignition information contained in the main ECU? My next step is to swap out my old ECU with another ECU, given the cost of a new aftermarket unit (about 340 bucks) I'm gonna see if another AT ECU will at least get the engine to fire up. Has anyone else seen something like this?


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

you sure its no spark?? i had an issue with my power wire for the injectors that goes to the computer was shorting out somwhere between the fusable links and th ecu... try running a constant 12v to the ecu's power in wire for the injectors and see what happens.


----------



## Fecundity (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, I've got it narrowed down to either the distributor itself or the ignition module everything is getting power, when it should, fuel injectors, fuel pump, coil, dist. etc. However I need to know the location of the ignition module as I have no manual. anything would be great.


----------



## StanzaWagonLover (Nov 7, 2004)

*Commn Problem?*

Is this a common Problem? I seem to be having it too.


----------

